# Wrangler 22



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.ruger.com/products/wrangler/models.html 
Flying to California Tuesday and will participate in a classic Bay Area sail boat race a week from tomorrow then back to free country Texas for a few weeks and was thinking of trying to get one of these Wrangler Ruger SA 22 pistols for fun and plinking? I'm told new they will be under $200 and they look robust as hell?

Anyone get one yet?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have read some good owner reviews.
This is obviously Ruger's competition for the Heritage Manufacturing Rough Rider.

I already have two Single Six's and three Rough Riders, so I'll pass.
But I am interested in anyone's first hand experience with one.


----------

